# tourist visa concern



## jheenny (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi everyone here, hope someone out there can help me and my aussie boyfriend bout how can we secure tourist visa by august since my passport will be release on august 10, 2015. Regarding that tourist visa, am I still allowed to apply for tourist coz im 4 months pregnant now with my aussie boyfriend and we are planning to give birth in australia this coming december,,,, hope someone can give advice.thanks


----------

